

Patents show Google Fi was envisioned before the iPhone was released - tobyjsullivan
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2914833/opensource-subnet/patents-show-google-fi-was-envisioned-before-the-iphone-was-released.html

======
loureed69
If Google can prove its case to consumers and increase coverage and capacity
by enlisting more mobile carriers, Google could outflank Verizon and AT&T with
a larger, faster, and more reliable network. Google convinced the third and
fourth largest mobile carriers in the U.S., Sprint and T-Mobile, to become
partners in Google Fi, indicating that at least some carriers agree that this
model is a promising business venture.

